# another M3 in the garage



## Bruce (Dec 24, 2001)

In addition to the E30 track rat...I picked up a 95 M3 as a daily driver yesterday. Mechanic said it is a "cream puff".


----------



## SONET (Mar 1, 2002)

Congrats! 

Looks nice... any more pics?

--SONET


----------



## Bruce (Dec 24, 2001)

Not yet...winter sucks for taking pics....leave for work when it is dark, come home and it is dark. If the weather is ok can have more this weekend. Although the car is 100% stock...just your run of the mill 95 M3.


----------

